# Grandma's Lemon Chicken (pollo al limone della nonna)



## pavellina (Apr 27, 2008)

ingredients/6 persons:
6 chicken tights (or even better the upper part)
4 carrots
1 onion
2 celery stalks
1 lemon
3 laurel leaves
parsley
flour
white wine
salt
butter
extra virgin olive oil


Keep off skin from chicken tights then pass them in the flour.
Chop in tiny pieces carrots celery and onion, put in a pan with a little butter and a little E.V.O. oil, add a glass of white wine, laurel leaves, 3 slices of lemon (keep off skin and white part and seeds) salt and half a glass of water. 
Cover and let it cook gently for about 15 min. then add tights.
Add a little water if needed (the vegetable sauce must remain really creamy) and cover again.
Cook for about 45 min., turn the meat sometimes.
5 min. before turning off fire add juice of half a lemon and parsley as much as you prefer.
Keep off laurel leaves before serving, it's fantastic with mashed potadoes.
This is my grandma's best recipe according to me: enjoy it!!

you can find this recipe on my blog: italian kitchen secrets

hope you'll like it!


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 27, 2008)

_       Sounds delicious Pavellina, and welcome. I love the skin the best, so I'd have to put aside and broil and eat seperate._
_       What else do you enjoy? What's regional for you?_


----------



## pavellina (Apr 27, 2008)

hi quicksilver!
i come from bologna so i was born between lasagne and tortellini, every kind of salami, ham and other parts of pork cooked or preserved, piadina and much more.
thanks for welcome me^^


----------



## pdswife (Apr 27, 2008)

Sounds like a winner.  Thanks!!!!


----------

